# broken head bolt



## rdog157h (May 7, 2006)

I broke the head bolt off while trying to loosen it.How do I get the remaiming bolt out?


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

is it broken off below the surface or is there a piece sticking out? Spray some penetrating oil on it, and if there is a piece sticking out, grab it with a vise-grips. If it is broken flush or below, you'll need to drill a hole in the center of the bolt and use a extractor. Whichever you do, as you're removing it, you have to wiggle it back and forth, ie tighten it, loosen it, until it's loose enough to remove.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

put a nut on it and weld it in the center to the nut let it cool and turn it out


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

To add, when using penetrates, wd-40 was not designed for it, its just a water displacer... liquid wrench ain't much better, pb blaster is a good one.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

I use Briggs & Stratton penetrating oil, its worked better than anything we've tried. also we've had very good results with liquid wrench, bugman.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The best penetrating oil I've found is Sea Foam Deep Creep 

Restoring antique engines, we break a few bolts. The Sea Foam
works best for us. It's available at most auto parts stores and Wal Mart.

Rick


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree that Sea Foam Deep Creep is great stuff, but I'm gonna have to go with bugman on this one. The PB Blaster is a rust eating catalyst...it's the best stuff I have ever used for rusted bolts, rusted engines, and frozen bearings.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah its great stuff (pb blaster) but doesn't smell all that good....., liquid wrench is ok, instead of paying the same for much less wd-40, I use liquid wrench instead.... its a ok spray lube, and a ok water displacer and metal protector...., just doesn't do good on nuts and bolts...


----------

